# Fluval G3 Or G6?



## paulranha87 (Dec 4, 2008)

which shoudl i go with .. fluval g3 or g6? are they any good ... shoudl i even go with these filters? im planning to have 5 ps


----------



## justin it for the fish (Jan 11, 2014)

I have two fluval g4's for aeration and a little filtration they work great but i cant get the aeration to work deeper than 10-12" but works great other then that. I would recommend it as a secondary filter for 5 RBP'S


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Bigger is always better... Cant have too much filtration.

Dont have experience with the G series, but have used the FX filters and liked them.


----------



## wizardslovak1 (Mar 10, 2008)

Its always better to overfiltrate then underfiltrate ... id go with g6 .. thinking about one myself but then sump is better then any canister filter.. well thats just me


----------

